# CVA Mag Bolt 150



## switchbackxt1 (Jan 1, 2016)

I have one of these, anybody out there have one and do you still hunt with it. It is a 45 caliber and how does it perform on deer?


----------



## getaff (Feb 14, 2016)

Did you ever get any information on the rifle?  I just picked one up on a trade.  I just do not have an owners manual or anything.  So I have no info.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 17, 2016)

Iv'e got a Magbolt 150 in .50 caliber. Have no idea where my manual is. Operation, loading, and maintenance is rather simple. PM me for more information or drop by with it for some hands on instructions, I'm in Macon, Lake Tobesofkee area.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 21, 2016)

This may not be the exact instruction manual .... but it will give you a pretty good idea ....

http://www.cva.com/pdf/CVA In-Line.pdf


----------



## phillip270 (Sep 22, 2016)

I had a .45 traditions I used 100gr 777 and the 275gr powerbelt hollow points. 3 deer and 1 hog all drt. If the bullets were available locally to me I would still be using it.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 26, 2016)

I have one with that came with a 45 and 50 cal barrels, never had a problem with the 50 cal barrel, never shot it with the 45 cal barrel.


----------



## tcward (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a Mag Bolt  45. I use 100 grains of FFFg Goex and a 200 grain Hornady SST. This combo is an awesome performer out to about 200! Shoots an 1 1/4" group at 100. I have killed 4 deer with it..3 DRT and the other made it about 60 yards. Great expansion on the one bullet I did recover.


----------

